# sillosock assembly question....???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

when you guys are putting them together do you:

1)Heat the stake up with a torch and slide it in and just leave it?

2)just slide it in, pull it out and put glue on it and slide it back in?

3)heat the stake, slide it in, pull it out, put glue on it and put it back in?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I heat the stake up and slide it in, then take an unheated stake with glue on it and slide it in twisting it back and forth, solid like a rock.. after a few of them take a swig of that ice cold beer on the bench then do a few more and repeat the swigging. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I do the same.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha good advice,thanks. i think you have part of it a little off though.........instead of swigging i think a chug would be smoother :beer:


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

None of the above.

I dip the stake in gorilla glue & run it through the head without heating it up. Then I turn the decoys so the stakes are upright so the glue can seep down the stake & cure. I found this to work the best. I have heated up stakes before & even used the spray adhesive, but found that those were the ones I would end up having to re-glue over time.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I have done a couple thousand of them. By far the best way is:

Spray the stake with 3M adheasive spray over the top 4-5 inches of the stake. Heat the tip of the stake with a propane torch for a 5 count (gets it just hot enough to push it in easy but won't melt the plastic). Insert stake. Take drink of beer and repeat. Where leather gloves it will save you some nasty blisters.

Stake WILL not come out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So how do you get the stake out when you want to wash them in the washing machine??? :huh:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> So how do you get the stake out when you want to wash them in the washing machine??? :huh:


You leave the stake in them and remove the staples pull the inner bag out and wash the body bag. 
Re insert the inner bag in body bag and staple back to the head.
WOW that is a lot of work I think I would just try and wash them with the garden hose on a decent windy day so they can dry out.


----------

